# Vacuuming Kills Fleas



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

for anyone dealing with fleas:

Cat Fleas' Journey Into The Vacuum Is A 'One-way Trip'


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Very interesting... but why do I get itchy reading it? Haha


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Keeping a clean house will eliminate fleas, I haven't had fleas on any of my animals in years, cats included.....


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

My parents are the most neat-freakish people ever, and when they lived in New Zealand their cat had fleas. They are rampant over there.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't had fleas on my animals in 17 years, and I am doing good to wash the dishes. 

I'm sure if one lives in really unsanitary conditions you might be more likely to get fleas, but I don't think being a neat freak is protection against them, nor is being a not-neat freak a guarantee of getting them.

When i lived in Texas fleas were really bad - what we did was put Sevin dust in a sock and splat the sock along the baseboards and outside along the edge of the house as a preventative. It did a pretty good job of keeping fleas OUT of the house, but we still had to dip the dogs.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I am a neat freak. My place still got fleas. Mainly it was when I had my dog in Seattle and we would go to the parks. I vacuum and I throw away the bags. Still had fleas. And when I say "neat freak", I mean that in every last ounce and sense of the word. I blame my parents and the military. 

It depends on where you live and where you go, not necessarily on how clean you live.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I must just have bad juju cause people all around me have fleas! Lol


----------



## katej (Sep 26, 2011)

I found that being neat didn't help with keeping the fleas away either. After trying various methods to get rid of them it was suggested that I try using Red Lake Earth (a type of food grade diatomaceous earth). It worked great! 

I put it on my dogs and around the house, left it down for about a week gave my place a good vacuum and voila my issue was solved!


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

On an episode of "How Clean Is Your House?", the ladies gave a tip to put a cheap flea collar IN the sweeper bag (or canister, if you have a bagless sweeper). They said it would kill any fleas that you might sweep up.


----------



## cavalcadegsmd (Feb 1, 2010)

I put a tablespoon or so of Borax in the bag. Years ago I read that the the heat of the motor of helped the eggs hatch. I would like to know what brand of vacum(s) were used in the study.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I do use AV in my dogs food 5 days a week and also have a sock with ME inside and I am always puff them with it and places were they sleep and house corners. I do have an in/out cat and sometimes he bring some, but it die right away. The cat refuse to eat with the AV in his food.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Keeping a clean house will eliminate fleas, I haven't had fleas on any of my animals in years, cats included.....


I don't think this is true, sounds like you've just been lucky so far .

We got fleas a few years back when Frontline stopped working. I'm 99% sure they were from wandering outside cats that tended to hang out near our house. We were able to beat them before they invaded but it was a pain.


----------

